# Random Coarse Hairs



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

that's the guard hairs of his adult coat, and they'll always be there. They're most noticable when they haven't had a clip for a while, as they stick up a tad longer than the rest of the softer undercoat, but after a clipping will be all the same length again!!

Paris has them along her topline, most concentrated over her withers, fading out along her back and up her neck, as well as down her sides where they disappear totally. lol. Half of hers are also a deep cream, verging on an apricot colour, but the rest are white so you don't really notice unless looking at them specifically. lol.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, perfectly normal... just guard hairs. Enjoy the different looks a silver can bring.
Here are pictures of Addie... freshly cut before delivering 13 puppies and one of her in grown out hair that shows how much darker they appear with the guard hair.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

desertreef said:


> Yes, perfectly normal... just guard hairs. Enjoy the different looks a silver can bring.
> Here are pictures of Addie... freshly cut before delivering 13 puppies and one of her in grown out hair that shows how much darker they appear with the guard hair.


Addie is a gorgeous dog dessertreef! After reds I like silvers the best because they very so in depth and range of color! Nothing like having one of each to call them Penny and Nickel!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree with everyone ist just guard hairs Enzo's Ghairs are white ! 

I will see if I can get a close up picture for you later today.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Billy has them too. He is 15-months now and went through his coat change around 12-months. I spent a month pulling out his baby hair with a continental clip! His guard hairs and his sister's, Grace, are concentrated in the neck area on top and fade out down the back and over the top of the head. They are very noticeable when they are due for a trim. For both of them, the guard hair is darker than the rest of their coat. _


----------

